# Doesn't get any better than this!



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby and her boyfriend Chase enjoying a gorgeous day at the dog beach. Got to love Florida's beautiful beaches.


----------



## Rapunzel (May 10, 2013)

Beautiful dogs! Looks like they're living the "good life".


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Chase and Ruby say, "Sure it does! Unclip these leashes!" ;D

I am just teasing because I am jealous. Beautiful pic. 

Enjoy the day!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

VictoriaW said:


> Chase and Ruby say, "Sure it does! Unclip these leashes!" ;D
> 
> I am just teasing because I am jealous. Beautiful pic.
> 
> Enjoy the day!


I wish we could of unleash them. This dog beach does not allow off leash and if you do you get a hefty fine  There are a few off leash dog beaches in the area but are not as nice so kind of worth it. We had them on long lead most of the time and let them go when in the water.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Looks fantastic!! So much fun. I'm taking the dogs to the beach this weekend for a much needed vacation, can't wait - the dogs love the beach!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I used to like the dog beach in Venice, don't know if it is still nice or not.

Your killing me with the pictures of the gulf. I should have never moved away...


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

GarysApollo said:


> I used to like the dog beach in Venice, don't know if it is still nice or not.
> 
> Your killing me with the pictures of the gulf. I should have never moved away...


I have heard good things about the dog beach in Venice. We plan on taking Ruby next time we head down to Siesta Key for a long weekend.

The gulf is beautiful right now. Perfect temp and still cools you off from the sun. Not too mention having one wiped out pup. I noticed Ruby is slowing down a bit at 2 1/2 yrs old. After 2 hours she was ready to leave and laying down on the beach


----------

